# Can you help me find a livery yard in the Bearsden/Paisley area?



## PipParsons (21 October 2014)

Hello,
I don't normally request info on a forum but I've seen some other help provided here. I am moving from Biggar to Bearsden and I work in Inchinnan. I am looking for a livery yard for my 16.1hh 12yr old mare.

I would like her to be either 20min from home or work or both.
I would very much like an indoor school. 
I need full livery service due to my job.
I would like a relatively small yard but would consider a medium size yard - up to 40 or so.
I'm planning to move her on Sat 1st Nov - very soon I know.

I have excluded Ingleston as it's such a big yard and I think she'll get lost. Should I consider it?
I have seen a really lovely yard in Bearsden (A&J Cochno livery yard) - with all year round turnout. The only thing is the stable is quite small and there is only a small outdoor school. The hacking looks lovely.
I have excluded Easterton due to poor recommendation.
I am also considering another yard with no Winter turn out at all - I have never done this before and would welcome any guidance.
I have tried a yard in Houston but it has no space.

Please could anyone here advise on where might be suitable? in my time frame?
Any help much appreciate, getting somewhat disheartened....
Pip


----------



## Heather D (22 October 2014)

Hi - I recently moved my daughter's horse through from Edinburgh area to Glasgow.  If you are on Facebook, I would suggest that you post on Livery Yards Central Scotland and Horsey Stuff for Sale Renfrewshire.  You will find that a lot more people will see your post than on this forum (although I did get some helpful advice through forum).  I went to see Ingliston and although they have great facilities, I discounted for various reasons.  If you would like any information regarding the yard that we settled on or any of our findings during our search let me know and I will PM you.


----------



## PipParsons (22 October 2014)

Thanks so much for your reply Heather, any insight is great to help me decide in such short time lines. I am going to see Ingliston tonight and also another stable at Cochno if I can get in touch with Jasmine there. 

I would love to understand why you discounted Ingliston and where you ended up and what made you choose there. I have a good idea of whats important to me and I know I can always change if things don't work out so will keep looking if I feel compromised too much but she needs to move by 7th Nov at latest, It's too far for me to travel once I move.

Thanks so much for the advice on facebook I'll do that now!


----------



## Heather D (22 October 2014)

Have PMd you


----------



## PipParsons (22 October 2014)

Thanks so much heather


----------



## Wobbly1 (23 October 2014)

Going to send you a pm


----------



## asset2004 (7 November 2014)

There's several yards in the Houston/ Kilbarchan area.
Let me know if you are still looking


----------

